# What's Your Favorite Apple?



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

This is the season. I enjoy a nice crisp, tart apple after a pipe or cigar—cut up and accompanied by a few slices of a sharp cheddar. Really refreshes the palate. 

My favorite apple, the Russet, seems to be available for only a short time in late fall and is easy to confuse with an Asian pear.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The wife has been bringing home Honey Crisp here lately. Last year a buddy brought some back from Missouri along with several gallons of fresh cider. 
Damnit! Now I have to go to the store and see what they’ve got!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

The one I had last week.. It had caramel, covered in chocolate, covered in toffee chips.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Gala or Jazz if wife buys.

I'll go Grannie Smith if it's for my consumption.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

UBC03 said:


> The one I had last week.. It had caramel, covered in chocolate, covered in toffee chips..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha! Candy apples-the ones covered in a red sugary glaze-were my favorite score on Halloween. Too bad it's no longer safe to hand those out anymore.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> Haha! Candy apples-the ones covered in a red sugary glaze-were my favorite score on Halloween. Too bad it's no longer safe to hand those out anymore.


If I bit into one of those things now there'd be about ten grand worth of dental work stuck in the shell..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Just to burst the bubble of the smartasses.....iPhone 4s.

Figured it would have gone this way already.


On topic, sorta....grabbed a sixer of angry orchard crisp apple last weekend. Tastes like spiked apple juice.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Scap said:


> Just to burst the bubble of the smartasses.....iPhone 4s.
> 
> Figured it would have gone this way already.


LOL. If you were going to go that way you shoulda bought the stock! :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm gonna second the honey crisp...or a pink lady...with white cheddar. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Mmmmm Pink Ladies are great - perfect texture and lots of flavor. That is our go to.

We go to a friend's party and make cider every fall in his antique press. That fresh stuff is sooooo good.

We have a few older trees around our property but no idea what they are - some are pretty good. I planted a few more from the extension service that were great old heirloom strains last fall but they took heavy deer damage and I'm not sure if they made it through the summer (let the weeds grow tall to give the some cover).


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Honey crisp, the CC of apples.


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

I'd say Honey Crisp, but I have a small tree in my front yard that was in bad shape when we bought the home. 
Nursed it the last year, and there's something to be said about picking them off your own tree. I think they may be McInstosh, ironically as I'm not generally a fan of Macs. Only got seven, well six and a runt, this year but they're delicious.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Scap said:


> Just to burst the bubble of the smartasses.....iPhone 4s.
> 
> Figured it would have gone this way already.
> 
> On topic, sorta....grabbed a sixer of angry orchard crisp apple last weekend. Tastes like spiked apple juice.


The green one's not so bad. There is a tart to it that almost saves it's bacon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I had some really good Macintosh apples when I was in New Hampshire a few weeks back. A crisp Red Delicious is probably my favorite though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

The local store didn’t have a huge selection, I grabbed a couple Gala and Envey though. I’ll probably have to go to one of the mega grocers a bit closer to town to find more variety.
I tried planting a trio or trees a few years ago that didn’t make it, I’m gonna try again this year.
Theresa managed to sprout some of the Honey Crisp seeds so I have a two year old potted now, I need to find out what’s recommended for this area.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> The local store didn't have a huge selection, I grabbed a couple Gala and Envey though. I'll probably have to go to one of the mega grocers a bit closer to town to find more variety.
> I tried planting a trio or trees a few years ago that didn't make it, I'm gonna try again this year.
> Theresa managed to sprout some of the Honey Crisp seeds so I have a two year old potted now, I need to find out what's recommended for this area.


I have 6 in my "orchard" along with a couple peaches and cherries. The deer will say thank you...  Pears didn't make it the got fire blight and never recovered....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

"The Unbelievable Apple" by Rachel Dunn Chocolates has to be my favorite.

This is a GIANT Fuji apple that comes out at 2.5-3 lbs and is covered in caramel, chocolate, and California almonds. Rachel Dunn Chocolates is located close enough to us that my wife and I always buy a couple for Thanksgiving Dinner to share with every one.

Serves 8-10

https://www.racheldunnchocolates.co...s-apple-time-chocolate-caramel-apple-h-p1.php


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ebnash said:


> "The Unbelievable Apple" by Rachel Dunn Chocolates has to be my favorite.
> 
> Serves 8-10
> 
> https://www.racheldunnchocolates.co...s-apple-time-chocolate-caramel-apple-h-p1.php


Or ONE greedy little fat guy..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

So now I'm thinking in terms of type of apple, and where to purchase said apples like supermarket apples, or farmer's market apples, maybe even Trader Joes or Sprouts......candy apples, caramel apples......there's a rabbit hole somewhere around here.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> So now I'm thinking in terms of type of apple, and where to purchase said apples like supermarket apples, or farmer's market apples, maybe even Trader Joes or Sprouts......candy apples, caramel apples......there's a rabbit hole somewhere around here.....


I'm driving Theresa to East Tx for the weekend, Missouri's not THAT far out of the way,,,


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> I have 6 in my "orchard" along with a couple peaches and cherries. The deer will say thank you...  Pears didn't make it the got fire blight and never recovered....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah that deer that nubbed my one tree needs to learn some delayed gratification. I'll thank it by inviting it to dinner one of these days.

Ever check for morels in the spring under your orchard? They come out really early down that way.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm driving Theresa to East Tx for the weekend, Missouri's not THAT far out of the way,,,


So you drive through Arkansas or Oklahoma.... those states aren't that big lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

huffer33 said:


> Yeah that deer that nubbed my one tree needs to learn some delayed gratification. I'll thank it by inviting it to dinner one of these days.
> 
> Ever check for morels in the spring under your orchard? They come out really early down that way.


If they do, I imagine my organic pest control ( retired laying chickens) are eating them before I see them....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I find it amazing that the Puff community has such a breadth of interests. And depth. You interested in coffee? We have a hundred coffee recommendations and every type of brewer. You interested in guns? Okay, what's your preference: pistol, AR, shotgun? Drinks? We have everything from regional beers, single malts, hard-to-find bourbons, even Absinthe. I just knew you guys would have opinions about apples—and funny replies. But I cannot believe that you even have your own orchards! Mind blown! Anyone with his own nuclear power plant!

Having said that, has anyone ever had an apple called Snapdragon? Got some from an orchard on eastern Long Island. Similar to a Honeycrisp. Delicious if you prefer sweet to tart.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Piper said:


> This is the season. I enjoy a nice crisp, tart apple after a pipe or cigar-cut up and accompanied by a few slices of a sharp cheddar. Really refreshes the palate.
> 
> My favorite apple, the Russet, seems to be available for only a short time in late fall and is easy to confuse with an Asian pear.


I totally agree it cleanses the palate. I like all tart apples, maybe I will find a Russet to try it out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> So you drive through Arkansas or Oklahoma.... those states aren't that big lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think South to North Arkansas is shorter than from our place in Central Texas to East Texas!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Honeycrisp


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Granny Smith for the tart win!


----------



## ibrewmination (Oct 10, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> I'm gonna second the honey crisp...or a pink lady...with white cheddar. ....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Well, I had to try it. Sliced up one of the apples from my tree and ate it with some extra sharp Tillamook white cheddar. You are correct, Sir! It was delicious. Good call.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Mitsu is my fav. Ripe mid-late sept. On the bigger side, green like a granny but super crisp with a tart/sweetness like no other. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

